# New enclosure under way



## CameronWright (Nov 18, 2012)

So it's time to build another beast  
It's going to house a olive in the bottom
2 middle ones will maybe have bhps and then there will be 1/4 devided on the 2 middles and have my yearling coastals in it 
Dimensions are close 6ft long and about 5.5ft high and 2 deep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 18, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monitors_R_Us (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice, what did you use / do to join the 2 pieces of melamine together at the back in each row?


----------



## someday (Nov 18, 2012)

looking good
how tall is the bottom 1 for the olive and the 2 middle 1s


----------



## Xeaal (Nov 18, 2012)

The middle bit seems to be housing a cat...


----------



## Umbral (Nov 18, 2012)

Not for looooong.......


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 18, 2012)

Olives is 2ft and middles are like 480mm so just over 1.5ft
And it holds together because of each shelf is nailed and screwed into the back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 18, 2012)

Xeaal said:


> The middle bit seems to be housing a cat...



Not if my olive has anything to do with it 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GeckoRider (Nov 18, 2012)

Thats nice.. You've already got the food prepared


----------



## Variety (Nov 18, 2012)

are you planning on running the lights on a parallel circuit or as individual plugs ?


----------



## Virides (Nov 18, 2012)

When it comes time for getting glass, don't forget some finger grips. It will mean you won't have to worry about cleaning the glass all the time  Finger Grips | Virides


----------



## saintanger (Nov 18, 2012)

great sized enclosures, they will love it wen its done. too many people keep large snakes is enclosures that are to small. but thats perfect. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 18, 2012)

Variety said:


> are you planning on running the lights on a parallel circuit or as individual plugs ?



going to be a big circuit! 




Virides said:


> When it comes time for getting glass, don't forget some finger grips. It will mean you won't have to worry about cleaning the glass all the time  Finger Grips | Virides



was on your website about 10 minutes ago looking for your glass tracks? whats going on dont you sell them anymore?



saintanger said:


> great sized enclosures, they will love it wen its done. too many people keep large snakes is enclosures that are to small. but thats perfect. can't wait to see it finished.


haha yeh they better love it 
yeh me neither!


----------



## Virides (Nov 18, 2012)

CameronWright said:


> was on your website about 10 minutes ago looking for your glass tracks? whats going on dont you sell them anymore?



We can still do them, we just have taken them down as a "up for sale item" while we revise the system to make it an easier install for all. At 6ft long however, your enclosure is too long for the components we have. The main component is laser cut and to get them made for your enclosure would be roughly $200 a panel of glass. I am sure this is way over your budget.

The track itself works as intended but the installation was too much of a hurdle for most. We hope to have the track back, but at a much later time.

I hope our finger grips will make up for this


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 28, 2012)

Slowly coming along, finished staining it an thermos are in, what does everyone think should I have them facing the way they are, Or the other way?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronWright (Nov 28, 2012)

Also.. That is a rubber snake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fourexes (Nov 28, 2012)

real nice mate, I'm making a modular stack but I think with the time it's taking to build, a bank would've been heaps better lol. Yours looks great.


----------



## CameronWright (Dec 13, 2012)

Finally had some time and finished off one of the enclosures.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice enclosure.
I hope the cat knows what he/she's in for....


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 15, 2012)

I need a handy man for a bf lol!!!! Looks great

Cathy


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 15, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> I need a handy man for a bf lol!!!! Looks great
> 
> Cathy



ROFL, no you don't ! You do know I'm not a dude don't you ? 

This is looking impressive Cameron thanks for the progress shots its helpful to people who may be a little hesitant to try it themselves


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Dec 15, 2012)

wow! looking good! Keeps us updated!


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## CameronWright (Dec 22, 2012)

cathy1986 said:


> I need a handy man for a bf lol!!!! Looks great
> 
> Cathy



Hey Cathy,
Nah you don't! Give it a shot your self! You will be amazed what you will be able to finish with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 22, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> ROFL, no you don't ! You do know I'm not a dude don't you ?
> 
> This is looking impressive Cameron thanks for the progress shots its helpful to people who may be a little hesitant to try it themselves



I was just saying I needed a handy man for a bf lol I'm crap at building things unless I have a welder hahahahah


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 22, 2012)

CameronWright said:


> Hey Cathy,
> Nah you don't! Give it a shot your self! You will be amazed what you will be able to finish with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol I'm rubbish at building things


----------



## cathy1986 (Dec 22, 2012)

CameronWright said:


> Hey Cathy,
> Nah you don't! Give it a shot your self! You will be amazed what you will be able to finish with
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol I'm rubbish at building things I'm good with the design but not the building lol


----------

